
RS-232 - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-232
======
matt_the_bass
I use Rs-232 almost every day at work. So I guess this does not seem that
exotic.

@OP what was your prompt to post this?

~~~
mariuolo
Perhaps he just discovered it?

It's no longer ubiquitous as it used to be, PC motherboards don't even have
the 10 pin IDC header anymore.

~~~
tosh
Yes, just discovered it on my BenQ projector.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Ahh! Thanks for the clarification.

I feel old :)

